# Raw fed dogs and antibiotics/pain killers



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yesterday when we were hiking, Jerzey cut her pad on her ankle part of her leg... we patched it up, since she didn't appear to be in any pain and, upon looking at it this morning, there seemed to be a bit of skin hanging off. We took her to the E-Vet this afternoon and ended up leaving her there because the vet was dealing with a dog that had been attacked. 

Anyways, to the point... she might have to go onto either an antibiotic and/or pain killers and I wanted to know whether I should suspend her raw dinners until she's off the antibiotic. I know that they can kill both the bad, and good, bacteria in the digestive tract. I don't want that to happen and have the bacteria used to fight off salmonella and e-coli disappear from her digestive tract and leave her vulnerable to illness. 

Do I really have anything to fear? Or will she be fine to keep the raw dinner? I can't say what antibiotic, exactly, she will be on or if she will even be on one but I wanted to get some help before she got home.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never changed from raw while giving antibiotics...however, I do give probiotics during antibiotic use and for about 2 weeks afterwards.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirlsI've never changed from raw while giving antibiotics...however, I do give probiotics during antibiotic use and for about 2 weeks afterwards.


What kind of probiotics? Like yogurt?


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

My female has been on antibiotics a couple of times while eating raw and has never had a problem. My vet didn't mention anything to that end, either. I feed yogurt every day anyway, but, yes, you would want to start adding some sort of probiotics if you don't already. 

I am not sure that dogs have some sort of bacteria to fight off salmonella and such, they just have a much shorter digestive tract that doesn't allow those things to take hold. I could be wrong about that though.

Poor Jerzey, hope she's better soon!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa has been on both Tylan (for SIBO) and Clavamox (to prevent infection when she cut her paw) and I still fed her raw. I would also recommend probiotics while your dog is taking antibiotics (though not given at the same time). If your dog can tolerate yogurt, that can be a decent source for them. I give Risa an L. acidophilus powder every day.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I wasn't exactly sure how their digestive tract works but I know that I've taken some antibiotics that haven't faired well with my digestive tract so I want to make sure that she doesn't have that problem or develop any kind of illness, like I said.

Thanks for the help so far! I'll have to go pick up some yogurt... Just a spoonful?


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

You've probably heard it before, but, unflavored, unsweetened yogurt with live active cultures is what you want. Yogurt is best given first thing in the morning on an empty tummy. I give a couple of heaping tablespoons, but if your dog is not used to it you should probably start with a small spoonful at first and work up. Yogurt is usually pretty well tolerated by dogs.

I have read to feed probiotics and antibiotics a couple of hours apart but have never been able to verify that this is necessary.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't know to give it in the morning on an empty stomach, thanks for the info!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Also, do you buy something like activia that has added active cultures or just no-named brand plain yogurt?


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I buy from a health food store, something organic like Nancy's or Cascade. The yogurt should have at least 5 live active cultures listed in the ingredients. Not sure what Activia has.

HERE is a link to Nancy's brand yogurt, it describes the active cultures and what they do.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaI buy from a health food store, something organic like Nancy's or Cascade. The yogurt should have at least 5 live active cultures listed in the ingredients. Not sure what Activia has.
> 
> HERE is a link to Nancy's brand yogurt, it describes the active cultures and what they do.


low fat, nonfat, or whole? 

I usually get Goat's yogurt, but it only has 4 live active cultures, is that still ok?


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I buy whole when they have it, just because I like the thickness compared to low- or non-. It doesn't really make any difference (fatwise) with such a small amount. I sometimes use goat milk yogurt but it's too expensive for me to use regularly. 4 active cultures is fine, as long as it has any at all it's good. The more the better, though.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay... I'll look for one of those. I googled activia but only saw one main active culture that they advertised (and I really don't feel like searching the site for more.) Would whole foods be a better place to look for a wider selection of high-number active culture yogurts? Wow, that sounds confusing.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Whole Foods-







. I don't have one here.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaI buy from a health food store, something organic like Nancy's or Cascade. The yogurt should have at least 5 live active cultures listed in the ingredients. Not sure what Activia has.


I found the Cascade brand yogurt at a discount store called Food 4 Less. It is a huge tub of yogurt, but I figured I could use some of it to make the dogs the Frosty Paws treat. Anyway it was about Half the price of the yogurt I had been getting on sale at the supermarket!

I hope Jerzey's feeling better!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Update: Jerzey got back from the E-Vet about an hour ago. She was there for HOURS (like, 7) before they were able to devote full attention to her.







Kind of annoying, but I'd rather they finish her up in one sitting then look at her, put her away, take her back out, put her away... etc. They gave her some morphine







as a pain killer and were able to cut away some of the "nonviable" parts of her pad and wrap it all up. Amazingly, while the vet quoted me a bill of $250 (if it only needed to be re-wrapped) to $450 (if they needed to do surgery, aka cut off nonviable tissue) I paid under $200 and they actually owed ME money. Who would have thought?!

Now she's back and sleeping on the bed. I guess she was a little timid around all those strangers, but I understand... her parents left her with vets that didn't offer her a THOUSAND treats. Evil parents.







I think we're skipping her raw dinner tonight... I definitely do not think she'd even be able to eat it. She passed out as soon as she got in the car... I bed she didn't close her eyes for a second while she was there. Poor puppy. 

Thanks for the help everyone! Jerzey and I appreciate it very much.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Poor puppy, what a long day! Did they put her on antibiotics?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, she's on cephalexin. Ironically, that is the same medication John when on when his thumb got cut on a hike (darn hikes!) and he proved to be HIGHLY allergic to it... the vet told him he is not even allowed to handle the pills, unless he's wearing gloves. Who would have thought?!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sasha is currently on both antibiotics and pain killers for a missing toenail and I have continued feeding her raw and honestly never thought to stop. Other than her hurt toe she is doing fine.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Another update: Jerzey has been fed kibble tonight. I decided on this because she had very loose stools earlier today and I can only assume that this is due to her medication. I wanted to get some of the probiotics in her first to build her digestive bacteria back up. I found an organic yogurt at the grocery store with 7 probiotics, so I felt like that was a pretty awesome score, esp. because I didn't go to Whole Foods. 

Other than her loose stools, she's doing fine. I think she's annoyed that she's had to wear her cone half of the day but we've got to keep her from messing with her bandage.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The digestive issues are very common with antibiotics. If too bad I would talk to the vet about it.


----------

